# Summer School?



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

When my son transferred from private school to government school and back all in the same year he fell out of sequence with his math classes and has not had geometry yet. He's going into his Junior (read SAT) year and needs geometry.

He is interested in taking it as summer school at the government school. I never took summer school, so I don't know if that's a good idea.

Math is not his strongest subject and I'm apprehensive about cramming an entire course into 2-1/2 weeks of 4 hour days. I think for the rest of the students it would be review since traditionally summer school is for those that failed but don't want to repeat the class in regular session.

Anyone have experience to share?


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Geometry is not on the SAT. If that is his only reason for taking it over the summer, don't bother. 

The SAT is a logic test, NOT a content test. For a content test you need to take the ACT. Most college's will accept either, and there is even an equation the colleges use to convert SAT scores to ACT and vise-versa. So do what fits your child's style best.

Summer school isn't only for those that failed. A large percent of kids in class are also "working ahead". Some want to lighten the next years load, so they can work/ goof off/ focus on XYZ, etc.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

Years ago my dd did geometry in the summer session to get ahead. There were zero kids in the class who were there because they had failed. It was little rough for her the first couple of days because it moved at such a fast pace and she didnt really click with the teacher's style. I got out the marker board at home and we went over it for the first couple of days. She was fine after that and made an A.


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I have 2 doing maths at home this summer because they choose to. They are not behind. 

I respectfully disagree with some of what has been posted here, and I think there is ample evidence that having geometry does improve SAT scores. It is true that SAT does not test Geometry per se, but Geometry is connected with Logic, which is a true thinking and critical reasoning skill. Proofs are used in both disciplines, as a way to order thinking, justify positions and clarify answers. the two have only been divorced from one another in modern age. And there is some small amount of geometric knowledge that is required on the SAT as well. It may not be testing geometry, but it might assume you know the difference between an obtuse or an acute angle because most people at that age do. The best Geometry classes will have a large emphasis on proofs (if you are looking for an improvement in SAT scores anyway) and if it doesn't, I would supplement at home. 

K. FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

I inquired with the government school and the only students eligible to take the class are those that already had and failed. The principle is going to send me information about an online option.


----------

